# Sticky  Snow driving tips



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

*Go back to COMG*-The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide


Much of the northern parts of the United States recently got their first taste of winter. Our Canadian friends are wondering what took us so long! Seeing how we have some Cruzers who are driving their Cruzes (Cruzen?) in the snow for the first time, these tips might come in handy.

1. Go slow. If you only have dry weather experience with your Cruze, go slowly in the first few storms to get a feel for the car. 
2. Leave the traction control and stability control (Stabilitrak) on. Those systems are there to assist you. The only time traction control should be turned off (press once onto the black button to the right of the shifter/gear selector for traction control off, hold for 5 seconds for stability control off) is when starting from a stop in deep snow. This would be when starting on a hill, or stuck in a drift. 
3. Clean the car off completely before starting out. If there's ice/snow on a window or surface, clean it. That car that hits you will be coming from the window you didn't clean off. Also, our LED center tail light is mounted right above the trunk. Clean off the trunk to make sure other drivers can see you stopping!!!
4. Leave LOTS of room between your Cruze and other cars on the road. 4-5 seconds at the minimum. If you can count "one one thousand two one thousand" when the car ahead of you passes that billboard, you're too close. Slow down and get some more room. Space = time to avoid the yahoo spinning out ahead.
5. Test out the brakes to see if the ABS kicks in or not, and how fast the car slows down when the ABS kicks in. If it's really slick out, the ABS could make the car keep going even when you think it should stop. 
6. If you haven't already, spend the $500 on a set of 4 15" (205/70-15) snow tires on steel wheels. Snow tires work magic for car handling in cold, snowy weather. Snow tires will ensure you stop and turn when wanted in bad weather. 
7. Especially for the folks out west where exits are 100 miles apart, carry an emergency kit. Shovel, flashlight, blanket, water bottle, maybe even an emergency radio that charges your cell phone too. 
8. If you live in area where deep snow is common, carry some kitty litter to help with traction if you're stuck. 

Above all, use common sense to avoid being stuck out in bad weather. If you have to drive, be careful and safe!

Any other suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's an emergency radio that I would very highly recommend:

Amazon.com: Energizer Weather Ready Multi Function NOAA Lantern: Sports & Outdoors

This will run on AA batteries or a hand-cranked battery charge. It has two good sized LED-based lamps that will light up a large area on a low and high power setting, a AM/FM, and NOAA weather-band radio, a long telescoping antenna that comes out of the side, and a USB charger for charging your cell phone. It's something I would recommend everyone have in their car for emergency purposes.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Those are some great tips, sciphi! After driving last night in our first flash freeze of the season (seriously, something is wrong in Canada) these are everything that we must think about!

Here's another general few tips!

1) As quick and convenient as some back roads are in the summer, don't try them in the winter. Take the extra few to get home, your family will thank you. Main roads are more lit, higher traffic (if you slide into a ditch, people are more likely to see/stop/help), and they will be salted prior to a backstreet.

2) Don't be the moron who thinks that they can press the gas down and gun off with no traction. I watched someone do this last night and end up in oncoming traffic, luckily there was no oncoming cars.

3) Give yourself extra time when taking turns. Your car won't accellerate/may not go exactly where you intended for it to go. If you normally play it close with turns, just don't. This is for both left AND right turns. Although a car may be in two lanes over, your car may decided to turn two lanes over.

4) Distractions are that much worse in bad weather. Phones, radio etc. Although phones are ban in most states/provinces, even if it's not - don't do it! The two seconds it takes to look at caller ID will be the two seconds too late.

5) My last (and favourite) tip: Calling for freezing rain, flash freeze, or a bad storm? Take a snow day!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

This thread should be stickied.

Drove a good 80 miles in snow today and it finally stuck.

Piggy backing on other tips:

1) When roads haven't been salted, try to drive in the ruts (the uncovered grooves from previous cars) as much as possible.

2) Let off the gas when rounding a turn. DO NOT get into the accelerator when turning especially on side streets! Your car will try to find traction and may not grab hold right away which can spin you out.

3) Cruise control? If you like me, you love it. Do NOT use it if it snowed that day. Those bridges on highways get very very slick and freeze well before the road. The cruise control is constantly feeding the accelerator and you need to be in control not a computer.

4) Take acceleration just as slowly as braking. Leave your jackrabbit at home.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> 2) Don't be the moron who thinks that they can press the gas down and gun off with no traction. I watched someone do this last night and end up in oncoming traffic, luckily there was no oncoming cars.


On my way home Friday, some idiot in an Escape did just this. I was in the left turn lane and he started coming toward me from doing that. Had the roads actually been more icy and not so wet, it probably would have been much worse. Fortunately he was able to correct before he got all the way through the intersection.



ErikBEggs said:


> DO NOT get into the accelerator when turning especially on side streets!


You mean I can't get on it and pull the e-brake at the same time? haha I've done that a little bit the last few days in my very icy sub here while trying to learn how the car handles, as well as testing the ABS. I think it's important to experiment with stuff like this in a new car if you can be on a quiet street/parking lot to have a better idea on how to predict it in real world scenarios. It's not a bad idea to do early on every winter to re-familiarize too. Unfortunately my sub gets icy from people driving and packing down the snow, and it never really goes away.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

How about just checking the weather before taking a trip, some thing the FAA requires you to do before taking off. No requirement for driving, and is risking your life really worth that trip?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of us out west, stop at your local REI and pick up a Jetboil Zip Stove - Free Shipping at REI.com and fuel. Then pick up the Mountain House 72-Hour Emergency Kit - Free Shipping at REI.com. Keep these in your car along with microfleece blankets. If you do get caught in a major storm you can then stay warm and fed without having to keep your engine running.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stickied.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> You mean I can't get on it and pull the e-brake at the same time? haha I've done that a little bit the last few days in my very icy sub here while trying to learn how the car handles, as well as testing the ABS. I think it's important to experiment with stuff like this in a new car if you can be on a quiet street/parking lot to have a better idea on how to predict it in real world scenarios. It's not a bad idea to do early on every winter to re-familiarize too. Unfortunately my sub gets icy from people driving and packing down the snow, and it never really goes away.


Sunline's correct. If you've never driven your Cruze (or any new car) in the snow, find a large snow covered parking lot (high schools are good for this) and do donuts for a while. Then, once you get the donuts out of your system, start driving figure eights periodically pulling the handbrake up and then putting it back down. This works really well if you have a passenger to start the skids at random for you. Do this until either the police chase you away (which they probably won't if you're in the middle of a large empty lot and explain you're learning how your car responds in the snow and ice) or you're comfortable with recovering when your car starts sliding.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

NickD said:


> How about just checking the weather before taking a trip, some thing the FAA requires you to do before taking off. No requirement for driving, and is risking your life really worth that trip?


I was at work and have to make it home...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I was at work and have to make it home...


Do you guys get much ice up there?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Treat the accelerator and brake pedal like there is a rotten egg between them and your foot. Be very very gentle - You can go anywhere as long as you are careful. slow. methodical.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

For those of you using the MT, practice compression braking, aka engine braking, aka down-shift-braking. More or less downshift to bring the car to the stop rather than use the brakes. If you get good enough you should rarely ever have to use the brakes. For snow driving this can be better bc you're not going to lock up the brakes and continue to slide. If done incorrectly it could be bad on your tranny and clutch, but done correctly is perfectly fine.



> Most of the time when you drive, you're putting a load (and causing wear) on what I'm going to call the "forward" face of each tooth on each gear in your drivetrain. The front of a tooth on the crankshaft pushes against the back of a tooth on the next gear in line, which pushes the next gear, etc. When you use "engine braking", all you are doing is engaging the teeth in the opposite direction, and putting force and wear on the faces that normally are just along for the ride.
> 
> Now, does that mean you're wearing your engine out faster? Marginally... but the parts you're wearing out would normally have to be replaced (if at all) because they'd worn out from the other side; you're wearing surfaces that would usually be thrown out with hardly any wear at all. To borrow a phrase from the medical field, your engine/transmission will die *with* that wear, not *of* it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Do you guys get much ice up there?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


I won't say never.. but very rarely. Any time there is snow in the forecast our salt army is already on the roads powdering them up.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have done the snow covered parking lot thing with every vehicle I've owned. I am going to experiment with using the engine and manual downshifting. With the AT that my car has it seems that the engine doesn't work very well as a break. Don't know if that is the transmission or the small engine displacement.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> I have done the snow covered parking lot thing with every vehicle I've owned. I am going to experiment with using the engine and manual downshifting. With the AT that my car has it seems that the engine doesn't work very well as a break. Don't know if that is the transmission or the small engine displacement.


It's harder to do with an AT, especially with the manu-matic that the cruze has because you have no physical clutch pedal to control how quickly/slowly you drop it in gear. My post was mainly meant for those with the MT


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

We got our first snow storm the other day. These LTZ tires are junk and I hadn't put my snow tires on yet, I regret that.

Anyone else notice how terrible the electronic steering is with the snow? On the hydraulic systems, you could sort of let the snow pull you into the ruts when the roads are covered, not fight it. With the lack of feedback on the electric steering, I found it to be easier to start to slide out of the rut. I do not enjoy this feature....


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Stock 1LT Tires and non-awesome suspension. This snow stuff is quite fun actually around corners with the use of the hand brake. Have had a blast over the last few hours till my front passenger side tire hit a curb. No damage but still worth the fun.


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

2013 cruze LT auto first time to play in the snow!

I couldn't agree more with all thr listed tips TAKE YOUR TIME BE SAFE.

Tonight I had the pleasure of driving in the first good snow here in Michigan, I have to say I am impressed.
On the stock tires I had no problems going (unless i got on it too much)
Stopping was straight as an arrow even a panic stop from 15 MPH. The ABS shutter felt in the peddal is much less than what I have felt in other cars. I felt in control of the car at all times and only once felt the traction control kick in when I tried (on purpose) to accelerate up a hill.
As for the E brake spins..........oh they are FUN in a empty parking lot!!!!!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Whereabout's in michigan?


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

In the Thumb, just North of Yale


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Never worried about it before since I had crap cars, but whats a better tire PSI in Snowy conditions, higher or lower?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I find slightly higher PSI helps in the snow. Others have found the opposite. You'll have to test for yourself.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

This is my first car with traction control. It isn't the majic button I was hopeing for. I geuss with no traction to control it can't do anything.

The stabilitrack is awesome though.

The Firestone tires might be the problem also.

I'll keep my Suzuki SX4 AWD for the bad weather.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Pete in PA said:


> This is my first car with traction control. It isn't the majic button I was hopeing for. I geuss with no traction to control it can't do anything.
> 
> The stabilitrack is awesome though.
> 
> ...


That about sums up how to drive the car. Keep traction, and be aware that there is no "magic button" that will help when there is no traction! I'll agree, Stabilitrak on this car is well-sorted. Even forcing it to go nuts by doing handbrake/e-brake assisted donuts, it still straightens out the car very quickly. 

Snow tires help keep traction for much longer than all-seasons. :1poke:


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Most important. If you live in a place that gets heavy snow and ice and temps below 10 degrees, buy snow tires. Don't buy into the crap they put out about how superior FWD cars are in the snow and thing you can go anywhere you want just by having a FWD car. Where the powered gets planted has minimal effect when compared to what is used to plant it. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Lady12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for all these suggestions.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

silverls said:


> Most important. If you live in a place that gets heavy snow and ice and temps below 10 degrees, buy snow tires. Don't buy into the crap they put out about how superior FWD cars are in the snow and thing you can go anywhere you want just by having a FWD car. Where the powered gets planted has minimal effect when compared to what is used to plant it.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App



Big +1 to everyone. Be prepared. Snow tires, emergency kit, phone, etc. I also agree that a big vacant lot will help you learn how your car reacts in a slide. Most of all SLOW DOWN and pay attention. I keep a tow strap in my truck, and have pulled 8 cars out of the ditch in the last 2 weeks. Every one of them were either going too fast or not paying attention. Leave you're phone in your pocket. 

Keep in mind.... It's better to be late than dead.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm the 1% that doesn't believe in letting the vehicle control my feel... can't say i have ever driven in the snow with trac on... i'd rather drive sideways then to rely on the car.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you have the auto trans it can really help to shift into manual mode and start of in 2nd gear from a stop on snow or ice.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> I find slightly higher PSI helps in the snow. Others have found the opposite. You'll have to test for yourself.


I imagine it might depend on the type of snow. A tire will dig through the snow to get to the pavement more easily if the tire pressure is higher, but if you're driving on packed snow, a lower tire pressure might have more overall contact.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Any particular reason you choose to do 15" tires instead of the 16" or 17" tires that come on vehicles? I'm looking at my go to tire the Winter iPike for this car. Found some after market rims for $99 dollars/ea.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

mattjt21 said:


> Any particular reason you choose to do 15" tires instead of the 16" or 17" tires that come on vehicles? I'm looking at my go to tire the Winter iPike for this car. Found some after market rims for $99 dollars/ea.


The narrower, taller tire will more easily punch down to something to grip, such as pavement. Floating on snow/slush is bad since snow has low friction. Pavement has much higher friction than snow. 

They are also cheaper.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

How does 15" even fit over the calipers? I don't think it will fit over the rears .

lol 15" is just too small for this car.. It's not a Prius. (I'm too vain for functionality, smh)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> How does 15" even fit over the calipers? I don't think it will fit over the rears .
> 
> lol 15" is just too small for this car.. It's not a Prius. (I'm too vain for functionality, smh)


The fronts are larger than the rears, last time I checked, so that would be your biggest concern, and members have already done this so there isn't really a question if it's possible or not. I personally use 16" as I feel that there would be too much ride quality compromise with 15" tires, but I would use 15" if I was in a region that required me to use deep snow tires.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome and considerate advice. Thank you!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Since I have been driving in ice and snow for the last 60 years, the Cruze is one of the best and easiest cars to drive in this kind of whether. Very well balanced front to rear vehicle.

In regards to tips in driving in snow, if spending a couple of weeks in Orlando last February, even in swimming in an outdoor pool. Stay there, couldn't even get into my driveway, had to pull out the snowthrower first. 

Have yet to use my ABS, downshift to slow down, takes twice the distance to stop. In a 45 necessary drive to Wausau last winter with solid glare ice on the roads, 25 mph was max, with the right wheels half on the pavement, other half on the gravel.

Studded snow tires were excellent, but made illegal, the idiots claiming its putting cracks in the roads. Snowmobiles are positivity excellent, but also illegal for road use. Its like they want us to get killed! Another thing that bugged the heck out of me was having a school superintendent decide whether its a snow date or not. His only interest was getting a couple more days off in summer like a quarter of a year isn't enough. That was a battle in town, but got the police department to make this decision. With fewer "accidents", they had a motive, less accident reports to have to write up.


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

ice ice baby 





you buy winter tires?


----------



## F and J (Mar 16, 2013)

We just installed Michelin X-Ice3, 215/60-16 on steel. In the slush/snow they were great yesterday. There is clearance but 15" could be very close.
The ride is day and night better than the stock Michelin Pilot MX4V on 18". Noticibly quieter and smoother. I will hate to go back in summer to those awful stock tires.
They might be great for winding dry smooth pavement, but that's all and that is rare. There was NO other option with the RS pkg in Canada! Never liked them from day one.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you guys know about the "Bungie" type tow rope? If you do slide off and get stuck you can attach these stretchy ropes and even in poor traction conditions the tow vehicle drives off stretching the rope and this jerks the stranded vehicle into movement.

SNATCH STRAP 4WD recovery tow rope 8m x 5cm 4x4 camping | eBay

Snatch Strap Demonstration - YouTube


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

A young fella in WA was killed using one of these recently on a beach. The entire tow bar assembly snapped off the recovery vehicle and flew straight through the front windscreen hitting him in the throat. Died instantly. 
Be careful using these!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

OuBi said:


> ice ice baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, in this country, we call guys like this, idiots.


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, in this country, we call guys like this, idiots.


do not believe this, but we also 
just can not believe that you country are not engaged in drift
Cruze is not for drifting, if only on the ice)))


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

in your country happens's this? (mean temperature)


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I have found that putting it in neutral when trying to stop quickly helps a lot.. That's with an automatic tranny


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

It was December 16, 1974 at 1:00 AM in the morning when this guy decided to be born.

View attachment 52761


Snowing like crazy, 8" of snow on the ground and the snow plow guys were sleeping, 28 miles to the hospital. If I did not have studded snow tires and a limited slip differential on my 70 Buick, would have never of made it. Sure wouldn't have made it with the Cruze. Her contractions were a minute apart when we got the the hospital and was born five minutes later. 

Of course the fender skirts were removed and put away for the winter, while they looked cool, totally impractical, snow and ice would jam up like crazy up there. Wasn't unhappy to see fender skirts go in later years.

Speed limits were 65 mph back then, but not quite practical either in 8" of snow, but was able to do 40 mph.

If anyone tells me we are moving forward, poppycock, we are going backwards. Was stopped by a cop, he was curious as to what I was doing at 2:00 AM in the morning in weather like this, until he saw my wife. He did lead the rest of the way with his lights flashing, but not a soul in site. Least I had his tracks to follow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Today you would have been ticketed for "exceeding the road conditions speed limit". Love the baby picture.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sperry said:


> I have found that putting it in neutral when trying to stop quickly helps a lot.. That's with an automatic tranny


It also helps when turning with a manual trans vehicle. Wheels only steer vs steer and drive/plow. Just be careful you aren't dropping N Bombs when you go back into gear. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> Today you would have been ticketed for "exceeding the road conditions speed limit". Love the baby picture.


Ha, today would be ticketed for driving 26 in a 25 mph zone.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

sciphi said:


> 6. If you haven't already, spend the $500 on a set of 4 15" (205/70-15) snow tires on steel wheels. Snow tires work magic for car handling in cold, snowy weather. Snow tires will ensure you stop and turn when wanted in bad weather.


^This! This is the first car I've ever put snow tires on and I am blown away with the difference. I went the OEM 16" route and I wish I would have bought snow tires for all of my previous cars. Last winter was a little frightening with the Cruze on those low profile 18s. Save up a little and get some steelies, you certainly won't regret it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nobody said:


> ^This! This is the first car I've ever put snow tires on and I am blown away with the difference. I went the OEM 16" route and I wish I would have bought snow tires for all of my previous cars. Last winter was a little frightening with the Cruze on those low profile 18s. Save up a little and get some steelies, you certainly won't regret it.


^ Agreed. Snow tires aren't just for heavy mountain snow. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OuBi said:


> in your country happens's this? (mean temperature)


Sorry OuBi, 

I didn't realize you had no response to your question........yes, our Nothern states and Canada are not strangers to -40c (about -25f for us Yankees BTW)

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Stay home! How come snowmobiles are illegal for road use? Just lacking turn signals, but can use your left arm for this. 

Ha, my old Polaris would go over 90 mph with perfect control, and even up the side on steep river embankments. 5" of snow on the ground and my Cruze is next to worthless.


----------



## dmstyres (Dec 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> For those of us out west, stop at your local REI and pick up a Jetboil Zip Stove - Free Shipping at REI.com and fuel. Then pick up the Mountain House 72-Hour Emergency Kit - Free Shipping at REI.com. Keep these in your car along with microfleece blankets. If you do get caught in a major storm you can then stay warm and fed without having to keep your engine running.


die of carbon monoxide poisoning?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

dmstyres said:


> die of carbon monoxide poisoning?


Even just stranded in a parked car your suppose to crack the downwind windows to some fresh air ventilation. This is so you won't die if you idle the car to use the heat. Can imagine the same rules apply to using any small stove/burner to keep warm. 

I have a alcohol burner and small cookset in my emergency kit, could boil snow and make some coffee, tea or hot cocoa if I like. Could even fix a bite to eat, really just depends on what I decide to pack in the fall(I restock fresh items every 6 months).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Bit of a nice shock this morning, forecast said our rain yesterday will turn to ice then snow, still raining. But perhaps later this morning. 

Just a minor lack of fiction problem between any kind of wheel and ice. Never was a problem with my tractor, put chains on it. Nor was much of a problem with studded snow tires. But sure is now, not permitted to do anything about it.

What hasn't changed is still expected to get your kids to school on time, and get to work on time. They tell you to leave earlier, but at our schools at least, they don't open the doors earlier. So are you suppose to leave your kids standing outside?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Even just stranded in a parked car your suppose to crack the downwind windows to some fresh air ventilation. This is so you won't die if you idle the car to use the heat. Can imagine the same rules apply to using any small stove/burner to keep warm.
> 
> I have a alcohol burner and small cookset in my emergency kit, could boil snow and make some coffee, tea or hot cocoa if I like. Could even fix a bite to eat, really just depends on what I decide to pack in the fall(I restock fresh items every 6 months).


I have MRE's and a sterno camp stove. 

Sterno Portable Folding Stove : Cabela's


----------



## countryboy90 (Nov 26, 2014)

I know its been a while, but just wanted to say this. Down shifting in the winter can be as bad as locking up the brakes. I had a geo that did that to me, I was trying to come to a stop (not going to horribly fast) brakes would just lock up and skid, tried down shifting and would also skid. As for the thing about tire size, the thinner the tire the better. Having said that, I have snow tires in factory 17" size and didn't have problems, but if they are saying any decent snow fall amount, I just take my 4x4 truck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

countryboy90 said:


> I know its been a while, but just wanted to say this. Down shifting in the winter can be as bad as locking up the brakes. I had a geo that did that to me, I was trying to come to a stop (not going to horribly fast) brakes would just lock up and skid, tried down shifting and would also skid. As for the thing about tire size, the thinner the tire the better. Having said that, I have snow tires in factory 17" size and didn't have problems, but if they are saying any decent snow fall amount, I just take my 4x4 truck.


Geo and snow - definitely not a good combination, regardless of tires.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just once did I have my 88 Supra in the snow, had to take my son down to the University of Chicago Medical center for a test only they could do. We got caught in a blizzard on the way home, 600 mile trip. Very well balanced car, huge rear tires, and a limited slip differential. It handled very well. Also a lot more ground clearance than the Cruze.

Ha, when the roads cleared, took it to a car wash immediately and went through twice to get rid of that terrible salt. 

Want to here a bad joke? This stupid traction control on these new cars, even worse than worthless. And practically no ground clearance. Last time I recall getting stuck was like over 40 years ago when those AH's forced me to remove the studs from my studded snow tires, had to relearn how to drive on this crap. Next time, last year was in my precious Cruze at our local airport, only about six inches. If this car had limited slip, would have driven right out, but this stupid thing started to smoke the slipping tire, what AH's came out with this? Had to switch it off or will have wrecked the thing. Did get a slight tow from the airport manager, where in the hail are the towing hooks.

Really have a bunch of dump basterds running this country, lets ship them out to the sunny North Pole. Finally getting wise that salt is costing as much as 3,800 bucks of road damage for each ton of salt used. 

Also have some odd 43 years, can drive at 70 mph again, another dumb AH in charge, 90% of the driving is done in city driving at 2 mph, so what did this AH do, cut the speed limit on interstates. Truckers and even me were getting poorer fuel economy, our vehicles were tuned for 70 mph, not 55.

Key and only reason for getting rid of vehicles when all this BS started, was severe rust due to road salt, what happened to "we, the people?" And why are we being so quiet on these issues?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Lucky I live in nova Scotia. Only remember seeing -42°c once, and wow is that cold.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> Lucky I live in nova Scotia. Only remember seeing -42°c once, and wow is that cold.


Will the Cruze even register -42? Our outside thermometers read -40 when disconnected.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

-42F good god. I saw -20f three days in a row in Pittsburgh when I was in College the winter of 79-80.

I will die a happy man if I never experience anything that cold again. Hated it then...would like it even less now.


----------



## juniorkirk (Feb 4, 2016)

ZipGripGo

They are pretty much big zip-ties that go on your tires that have nubs on them to bit into the ground and give you help with traction.
My uncle turned me onto these things. I got a set in my trunk with all my other emergency stuff. They are a little spendy, but I'm pretty sure they will help out if you get stuck.


----------



## TheToaster (Mar 19, 2017)

Me too. I just got my car yesterday and we get a big snowfall today. Not fun driving in snow so I'll wait until the snow clears.


----------



## dougunder (May 24, 2018)

Buy a manual transmission if you live in the snow belt.

Seriously I may come across as snarky, but every year I go around 4WD/AWD vehicles stuck or spun in my wee MT car.
The Cruze is well weighted with predictable physics. Take it easy, down shift to minimize breaking and you'll be fine.
Use, don't fight your momentum.

For what it's worth my best winter car was a Chevy Cavalier, thing was a fing tank, worst was a Nissan Pathfinder which spun an the mere hint of ice.
The Cruze is better then average.

I live in MA and have a 30mi commute of mostly backroads. I don't have snows but am considering it. Waiting for junk yards to have the right rims.


----------



## morganalice (Apr 16, 2019)

great tips because in the days of snow much more cars skid


----------



## SusanParke (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for sharing tips. It is very useful for everyone.


----------



## PVMCGUIRE (Nov 28, 2019)

obermd said:


> For those of us out west, stop at your local REI and pick up a Jetboil Zip Stove - Free Shipping at REI.com and fuel. Then pick up the Mountain House 72-Hour Emergency Kit - Free Shipping at REI.com. Keep these in your car along with microfleece blankets. If you do get caught in a major storm you can then stay warm and fed without having to keep your engine running.


The Jetboil is life saver, I’m in the military and already have one for training but I made a drive in my cruze to northern Washington and when I got stuck in the outskirts of Seattle on a date with my ex that thing saved my life, kept us fed and I already had blankets and stuff in the car so the warmth wasn’t an issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kamelis said:


> I am 20 years old. I live in Ohio. Last winter was the roughest one this area has seen since before I was born. The average snow fall is about 16 inches. We totaled out last year around 65 inches. This year is supposed to be worse. My car slid off the road into a pole last winter and I wasnt even going 10 mph. I am so scared to drive on snowy roads but I have no choice. Can any of you give me some tips? Obviously I know to leave earlier, take it slow etc.
> EDIT: Thank you guys so much. By the way I drive an automatic, front wheel drive car with ABS breaks.


Buy some snow tires and another set of rims. Night and day difference from stock or summer tires. I personally like Blizzaks.


----------



## Wem51 (May 8, 2020)

Definitely snow tires are a must.


----------



## kkivi (Jul 4, 2020)

sciphi said:


> *Go back to COMG*-The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide
> 
> 
> Much of the northern parts of the United States recently got their first taste of winter. Our Canadian friends are wondering what took us so long! Seeing how we have some Cruzers who are driving their Cruzes (Cruzen?) in the snow for the first time, these tips might come in handy.
> ...


I lived in northern Canada for half my life. Overnight we could have drops of snow that were level with the hood of your car. Some of these tips I have issue with:

2. First thing I do is turn this garbage off. Traction control and stability control is the worst crap I've ever had to deal with and it's terrifying to try and drive with it on. First car I drove with it was the 2002 Pontiac Sunfire and it sent me plummeting down backwards on an icy hill. I turned it off and climbed it with nearly zero drama. Wheel spin is not necessarily your enemy. Sometimes a tiny bit of wheel spin can clear the snow and give you grip, but that's all dependent on the type of snow, how much, how cold, etc. When traction control sees any level of wheel spin it cuts in and ends up leaving you parked on a very big ugly hill.
3. Where I come from half the time you clean the front the back already has an inch on it. Not much you can do, but still a good point.
6. Snow tires are not a magic bullet for winter driving. Winter tires offer a level of grip you cannot get from an all season, and studded winter tires a whole new level after that. However, if you don't drive with "small hands" and you're hard on brakes, hard on gas you're going to break free no matter what, and potentially at a higher speed you would have been with All Seasons only because you felt more comfortable with the winter tires.




ErikBEggs said:


> This thread should be stickied.
> 
> Drove a good 80 miles in snow today and it finally stuck.
> 
> ...


2. This is not totally sound advice. Get off the gas before the corner, set your corner entrance speed then maintain it through the corner. In a front wheel drive if you go into a skid then apply a very small amount of gas to pull the front forward and therefore the back end back in line with the front. Decelerating while cornering on ice with a front wheel drive can have you doing 180s or 270s spinouts.
3. LOL. Definitely don't use cruise control, great advice there!


----------



## Histak (Jan 28, 2018)

This tip might help you, too DIY windshield washer fluid: [with Antifreeze / Winter Pro Tips it talks about how to winterize your car windscreen fluid and avoid a frozen windshield.


----------



## Rpmiller (Aug 24, 2020)

The best tip i can think of is SNOW TIRES! I have a set mounted on separate wheels. I have seen trucks and thise **** crossover suvs in the ditch. Sniw tires should be a requirement for any winter driving. They turned my old cruze into a tank. Im getting a new set for my new cruze too.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

ErikBEggs said:


> 3) Cruise control? If you like me, you love it. Do NOT use it if it snowed that day. Those bridges on highways get very very slick and freeze well before the road. The cruise control is constantly feeding the accelerator and you need to be in control not a computer.


I disagree with this. I use cruise all the time in low traction situations. I use the cancel button to slow down rather than hitting the brakes. 

Maintaining a constant speed has nothing to do with loss of traction - too much speed and poor tires do.


----------



## mEth0dBC250 (12 mo ago)

Hello from Snowy BC Canada!


----------

